# Audison Bit One - From Genius to Junk!



## ARCuhTEK

My review boils down to a simple experience. I went from being on top of the world thinking I had found the perfect product for my system, to actually buying the Audison Bit One....to finding out there were major problems with my Bit One. Major...MAJOR alt. whine....and digital beeping commonly referred to on this forum as the infamous Digital Morse Code. Audison / Elettromedia USA talked to me directly about this unit and acknowledged that they knew of the issues and were working on them. They agreed to allow me to return the unit for a new one. I did this and today I got my new unit back from Elettromedia and had a whole new renewed level of excitement as I plugged her back into my brand new 1200w install (see my sig below for a diagram of my system and all of its components).

Boy was I surprised that the new unit not only had the exact same issue as the original unit, but it was even worse on this unit. Additionally, when I went to plug the USB port from my computer to the DRC unit, instantly there was a pop and the volume level of the digital beeping and the alt whine were MASSIVELY amplified four fold with no other adjustments made to the system at that moment.

I have posted two new You Tube videos to record my exact experiences.

And before you go and try to diagnosis my system, its alt whine and the digital beeping, please hold your breathe and your thoughts. I have spent many hours isolating the system, testing, experimenting, etc. It IS the Bit One. Audison KNOWS it is the Bit One.....end of story. If you want to discuss the Bit One here is a thread with almost 800 posts worth of discussion: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/52240-audison-bit-one-hi-res-56k-go-make-some-coffee-take-nap-31.html

My recommendation is to NOT BUY A BIT ONE! Here is my video evidence of why not to buy a Bit One.

Part 1 of 2





Part 2 of 2


----------



## ARCuhTEK

How about an entirely new issue just discovered a few moments ago. Totally new design flaw.

When I do an initial install of the Bit One (software already installed on laptop)...so technically this is the initial "setup" of the unit....and I am controlling the Bit One from the laptop the system sounds great (yes the whine and Beep are there) but if I touch even one button.....of any kind on the Bit One software my entire left stage drops out. No sound from the tweeter or midbass. NONE. As if I dont even have speakers.

I can reinitialize the Bit One (restore factory settings) and shut the software down. Turn the system off...etc. Turn system back on....Bit One back on, the start over with a new set up. The system sounds fine.....touch one button and boom the left stage drops out again.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Double Bogey


----------



## Mixagolf1

Damn! 
I can see that origin of morse code is a Bit One, but engine whine can be from another source.. Anyway, they replaced old unit with a new one and you have the same problems? Check the number of the unit and if both are from the same party the reason can be some manufacturing issue.
Let them change it again. 
I work as Elletromedia dealer for a long time and there was absolutely no problem with warranty questions. I had couple of Srx amps with ground issues, Dieci series 13 coaxials, one Lrx amp and all was solved under warranty and a customers were satisfied. Contact Elletromedia again and help them to solve a problem


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Mixagolf1 said:


> Damn!
> I can see that origin of morse code is a Bit One, but engine whine can be from another source.. Anyway, they replaced old unit with a new one and you have the same problems? Check the number of the unit and if both are from the same party the reason can be some manufacturing issue.
> Let them change it again.
> I work as Elletromedia dealer for a long time and there was absolutely no problem with warranty questions. I had couple of Srx amps with ground issues, Dieci series 13 coaxials, one Lrx amp and all was solved under warranty and a customers were satisfied. Contact Elletromedia again and help them to solve a problem


As stated in my fist post...the alt whine is sourced to the Bit One without question. I will call Elettromedia again as they were easy to deal with. However, I will be asking much tougher questions this time. My first inclination is to ask for a refund, but I will let them plead their case.

You mentioned checking the number of the unit, same party etc. Can you elaborate. I have the SN from each unit, but I have no idea how to decipher what that means in terms of point of origin.

Thanks,


----------



## JayHRC51

Wow, that is some pretty ridiculous noise! That's unfortunate because in theory, that unit would be one of the best things to happen to car audio in a long time. It looks like the execution of that idea is less than desirable though.


----------



## thbugman

Tek, that really makes me think twice about opening my BNIB BitOne. Do i tear my stuff down to install it. Or leave it! hmmmmph


----------



## mSaLL150

That is a horrible whine. I guess Audison was too quick to release this bad boy. Everybody had such high hopes. Hopefully they can fix the problems or get v2 perfect.

Revving the engine made me laugh pretty good.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Yeah the noise with the rev makes me laugh too....well kinda. I wanted to show the RPM gauge to demonstrate how loud it is even without revving....and how much louder it gets. When I am driving down the road, normal cruising RPM is about 2800-3500. At that point the whine is just stupid. I wanted to show those ranges on the video.


As for anyone with a Bit One in the package, I would send it back. But of course, you cannot claim any issues with an unopened Bit One, so I would be curious as to a retailers stance on taking a unit back "just because." You can quote the known issues, but that does not mean your unit has the problems.


----------



## imjustjason

The alt whine is Bit One based. I help a friend with one and he had the alt whine problem with the Bit One then when we replaced the Bit One with an Alpine H701 (a known noisy unit) and the alt whine went completely away. Nothing was any different than the processor, same RCA's, power, ground, & remote wire were all the same with both units. Only the Bit One produced alternator whine. He also sent his back to get a replacement only to have the same problems. When first hooked up there were no noised then the whine came back first, then the morse code started and it only went down from there. VERY downhill.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

When I left my truck last night, the Bit One had dropped the entire left signal path to the tweeter and mid bass. Keep in mind, each driver is connected to different amps, so it is not the amps. I changed nothing. I shut the system down in disqust.

When I started the truck today....the Bit One is on....the Hu is on....all three amps are on.....NO SOUND AT ALL.....NONE....nothing is muted..etc. I have a center channel connected directly to the HU high level outputs, which I use to have conversations with on my cell phone (only). The speaker is toggled switched, so it is not on during any of my testing or in the videos. 

With no sound....I just had to toggle my center channel on since it has no amps or Bit One to travel through....and wouldnt you know it....no issues. Sound was nice and clear.

So my Bit One is going VERY downhill as well.

I think it is time Audison stepped up to the plate and admitted there are major issues with this product.
*
TOTAL FAIL!*


----------



## braves6117

ARCuhTEK said:


> I think it is time Audison stepped up to the plate and admitted there are major issues with this product.
> *
> TOTAL FAIL!*


Agreed. I contacted a buddy yesterday that was giving the bit one a shot last week and what do you know, he now has whine and morse code....



I wonder who is supervising electromedia's customer service.... Audison has been known to have great, no questions asked, customer service and I feel they wouldn't just keep turning around faulty products unless they were instructed too by the top dog. 

They aren't stupid, and the repair techs and quality control guys know whether or not the unit being sent and received is in fact defective...

Maybe the in house guys just don't want to risk their jobs by admitting a huge problem the top dog is trying to fix meanwhile....


----------



## Weightless

It sounds as if the morse code noise is coming from the controller. It goes away when you control the unit with the software and comes back when you are controlling it with the physical controller. 

I bet the morse code noise is induced from the communication data between the controller and the actual unit. 

Sorry to hear there are so many bad things happening with this unit. 

I would send it back again and if it fails, I would demand my money back. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mixagolf1

ARCuhTEK said:


> You mentioned checking the number of the unit, same party etc. Can you elaborate.


The "party" is a wrong word.(English is not my native language) I meant "manufacturing series", if both your units have serial numbers that are close to each other then maybe all that serie has this problem. Anyway, this is their problem, not yours.

Another tip: guys from Russian forum have similar problem too (whines, no morse code) and there is no whine when the DRC is disconnected (electrically).
Maybe, it catches whines with connecting wire somehow? 

Link to forum in Russian: Audison Bit One - Page 8 - Ôîðóìû íà Áëþçìîáèëå


----------



## ErinH

imjustjason said:


> The alt whine is Bit One based. *I helped a friend* with one and he had the alt whine problem with the Bit One then when we replaced the Bit One with an Alpine H701 (a known noisy unit) and the alt whine went completely away. Nothing was any different than the processor, same RCA's, power, ground, & remote wire were all the same with both units. Only the Bit One produced alternator whine. He also sent his back to get a replacement only to have the same problems. When first hooked up there were no noised then the whine came back first, then the morse code started and it only went down from there. VERY downhill.


I am said friend.

I concur.

What's more ****ed up is that the first unit I had was actually better than the 'replacement' I got back.


----------



## ErinH

Weightless said:


> I would send it back again and if it fails, I would demand my money back.



I sent audison my SECOND unit last Tuesday. It shouldn't have even gotten that far.



ARCuhTEK said:


> instantly there was a pop and the volume level of the digital beeping and the alt whine were MASSIVELY amplified four fold with no other adjustments made to the system at that moment.



The 2nd unit also went on the fritz and screeched extremely loud (just like Kevin's stated in his OP)... but in that case, it blew out scanspeak d2904 tweeters. 
So, not only am I out the time (time is money) I spent installing 2 of these units, and returning 2, but I'm also out $400 in speakers that is "my fault" because I wasn't supposed to plug the DRC in with the unit on... though when the drc was connected it emitted beeping noise and I had to leave it removed unless I wanted to hear it beep... and the only way I could change sub level was to plug it back in. But, yep, it's my fault, even though it was the only workaround and no one ever made note of that being an issue (how many times have you unplugged your cat5 cable from your computer without issues).


----------



## Thumper26

does audison have a warning in the manual about unplugging the controller while the unit is on? I know Alpine does regarding the controller for the 701.

If they did, then you're screwed. However, to me that doesn't change the fact that the unit is still faulty from the other issues.

Further, if Audison knew unplugging the DRC could ruin the unit like that and they didn't have a warning stating that, then they need to cover the unit and any other equipment damaged as a result.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

bikinpunk said:


> What's more ****ed up is that the first unit I had was actually better than the 'replacement' I got back.


EXACTLY!! My original unit was performing better than this second dud.

This thread is more about warning people of the issues than resolving them. There are other threads out there discussing the unit in general.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Yep I'm another who had the same issues with my first unit. I hope my second unit works, if not, I too will be asking for a refund and on the processor hunt again.


----------



## Rudeboy

This is amazing. I'll be very interested to see how Audison deals with the problems. This is a nightmare for them. I wonder if they realize that?


----------



## tintbox

Watching this one.


----------



## ErinH

Thumper26 said:


> If they did, then you're screwed. However, to me that doesn't change the fact that the unit is still faulty from the other issues.


Like I said... if that is indeed my fault, then lesson learned. It's a hard lesson to learn, but I'm not going to blame someone when something is my fault. I don't recall it being said explicitly, but then again, I never looked. But it still doesn't excuse any of the other problems with it.

Edit: Just went back through the manual to see. I don't see anywhere where it says anything about disconnecting/connecting the piece when the unit is on:
http://download.elettromedia.it/files/audison/Bit One manual 1_2a.pdf



Thumper26 said:


> Further, if Audison knew unplugging the DRC could ruin the unit like that and they didn't have a warning stating that, then they need to cover the unit and any other equipment damaged as a result.


The one thing I can say is that Elettromedia seems to be helpful in resolving these issues. At least I'm not being met with any resistance in that department. I know the obvious reply to that would be "Well, that should". Well, I'm just glad they are.


----------



## thbugman

This is just crazy!


----------



## atsaubrey

I think every manufactuer has issues at first, too bad they released these before the bugs were worked out. If you guyus decide to switch up your processors, take a hard look into the Zapco DSP6, I am more than pleased with my units.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

atsaubrey said:


> I think every manufactuer has issues at first, too bad they released these before the bugs were worked out. If you guyus decide to switch up your processors, take a hard look into the Zapco DSP6, I am more than pleased with my units.


That is the exact unit I am going to replace the Bit One with.....I am working on a deal with a fellow DIYMA as we speak.


----------



## Thumper26

bikinpunk said:


> Like I said... if that is indeed my fault, then lesson learned. It's a hard lesson to learn, but I'm not going to blame someone when something is my fault. I don't recall it being said explicitly, but then again, I never looked. But it still doesn't excuse any of the other problems with it.
> 
> Edit: Just went back through the manual to see. I don't see anywhere where it says anything about disconnecting/connecting the piece when the unit is on:
> http://download.elettromedia.it/files/audison/Bit One manual 1_2a.pdf


Alpine's was in bold letters in the 701 manual, with spaces around it. If you were just skimming the manual, it would have stood out. If Audison didn't know this could be an issue then they need to make everything right. I doubt it'd get this far, but you could prolly file a complaint against the better business bureau on them if needed.


----------



## imjustjason

Thumper26 said:


> Alpine's was in bold letters in the 701 manual, with spaces around it. If you were just skimming the manual, it would have stood out. If Audison didn't know this could be an issue then they need to make everything right. I doubt it'd get this far, but you could prolly file a complaint against the better business bureau on them if needed.


I think Audison should cough up the money for his tweeters too. He had to disconnect the DRC to be able to actually listen to his system without having to listening to some morse code rescue message. The problems with the Bit One have gone way to far, for him especially. 

He just wants to move on, but; he should still be compensated.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

imjustjason said:


> I think Audison should cough up the money for his tweeters too. He had to disconnect the DRC to be able to actually listen to his system without having to listening to some morse code rescue message. The problems with the Bit One have gone way to far, for him especially.
> 
> He just wants to move on, but; he should still be compensated.


*AMEN
*


----------



## t3sn4f2

imjustjason said:


> I think Audison should cough up the money for his tweeters too. He had to disconnect the DRC to be able to actually listen to his system without having to listening to some morse code rescue message. The problems with the Bit One have gone way to far, for him especially.
> 
> He just wants to move on, but; _he should still be compensated._


Yup, if they are smart they will. At the very least it would be a smart PR investment.


----------



## falkenbd

I'm glad I read this. I wanted to get a bit one, the only thing that held me back is I didn't have anywhere to buy one...


----------



## Buzzman

falkenbd said:


> I'm glad I read this. I wanted to get a bit one, the only thing that held me back is I didn't have anywhere to buy one...


You might also want to read this if you haven't yet: 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-most-worthwhile-addition-my-signal-path.html


----------



## falkenbd

Buzzman said:


> You might also want to read this if you haven't yet:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-most-worthwhile-addition-my-signal-path.html


I guess what I meant is that I'll be waiting. Besides, I have no where to get my hands on one of these things.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

falkenbd said:


> I guess what I meant is that I'll be waiting. Besides, I have no where to get my hands on one of these things.


I can tell you where to get one....but frankly, waiting at this point is smart.


----------



## DonovanM

This thread is making me glad JBL is taking so damn long with the MS8


----------



## chad

Thumper26 said:


> Alpine's was in bold letters in the 701 manual, with spaces around it. If you were just skimming the manual, it would have stood out. If Audison didn't know this could be an issue then they need to make everything right. I doubt it'd get this far, but you could prolly file a complaint against the better business bureau on them if needed.


It does not take a rocket science degree to understand that interrupting data flow controlling an audio device could be a VERY bad thing. Oh wait, that was a rocket scientist that did that.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

DonovanM said:


> This thread is making me glad JBL is taking so damn long with the MS8


I agree with that statement. But I also do not expect that the MS8 will be flaw free upon its initial release. But, I seriously it will be "as" flawed as the Bit One....how could it be? Sheesh.

On the other hand...I wish that ***** thing would launch tomorrow. I would be on it like ....well you know.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

chad said:


> It does not take a rocket science degree to understand that interrupting data flow controlling an audio device could be a VERY bad thing. Oh wait, that was a rocket scientist that did that.


Just where have you and your flashy hairdo been hiding? I have not seen you in while on here!


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Interesting update on my Bit One as of 5 pm EST today.

Joe, my dealer, who is insistent upon trouble shooting this silly thing, (even though I am asking for a refund) has spent quite sometime on the phone with Larry. He is relaying to me, 100% information that I already know from Larry and you guys. With a couple of new exceptions. Here is my outline of new things:

1. I agreed, for the sake of allowing Joe his due process, to remove my case and connect my Bit One with no case on it. Joe was told by Larry it would fix the whine and MIGHT even fix the beeping. He DID say that only one customer told him that removing the case WOULD fix the beeping.

Drum roll.............

*It didnt do ****.* It took all of one sec worth of music to play across my speakers to tell that the naked circuit board STILL produced horrendous whine and beeping. I shut her down.

2. Joe told me that "the people at Audison" are saying that there are just a few bad units out there. I really wish I had Erins list at that point, because I know of about 6 own my own.....let alone within the broader picture known as EARTH. This was new to me. If there is a list, I want my name, address and phone number as well as B1 serial number on it!

3. Larry has told Joe that the new adapter to be connected between the Bit One and the DRC are schedule to arrive in the US as soon as tomorrow. Joe has requested one for me. Joe told me he has put in a request for one for me because I am on my second unit. But I told Joe that if removing the case did not fix the issue, I would want only a refund. I might consider coming back as a customer when they issue a new signal processor.

4. There is supposed to be new software issued to the Audison Bit One website any day now. I know nothing more than that....

I WISH they would fix this thing...and be done with it for no other reason than I could move on with my system. I now have a Zapco DSP 6 en route to my house.....


----------



## psycle_1

ARCuhTEK said:


> I WISH they would fix this thing...and be done with it for no other reason than I could move on with my system. I now have a Zapco DSP 6 en route to my house.....


It would be nice if they did get it working for you. It would be nice to do a head to head between the two...


----------



## ARCuhTEK

psycle_1 said:


> It would be nice if they did get it working for you. It would be nice to do a head to head between the two...


Amen


----------



## DT053

ARCuhTEK,

thanks for posting this... I was ordering one tonight before I read your thread.

Better hold off and let the smoke clear before I take the plunge. Hope everything works out in your favor... as it should!

dT


----------



## 6APPEAL

Wow, glad I've resisted getting one for the GN.
John


----------



## bmwproboi05

So how are the issue now? its nearly half a year.....


----------



## Steak

bmwproboi05 said:


> So how are the issue now? its nearly half a year.....


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-res-56k-go-make-some-coffee-take-nap-36.html

I just spent the better part of my shift reading the rest 34 pages.

Wow :bowdown:


----------



## ItalynStylion

Cliffs notes...?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

simply put. BitOne.1


----------



## yischrax

I am so sad about the bit one product happily I have a friend that works at a shop that sells Rockford I am not a fan of Rockford but at least the 360.two doesn't have these problems though I wish it would allow me to do a 3 way active front stage as the bit one does. I hope the bit one is fixed at some point and I will get one then. Till then can't beat the 220 for accommodation pricing of the 360.two still need to put together a R.T.A to set the 360.2 but hope to get a whole new level of SQ once I do.


----------



## ErinH

seriously, did you read this thread?

bitone.1 do it.


----------



## yischrax

if your referring to me I know you can do a 3 way with it but they don't work right so it doesn't count if the product doesn't work properly.


----------



## ErinH

dude, look how old this thread, and read all the replies.

the problem has been fixed.

Not trying to be rude, but all the info is laid out here and in many other threads. MANY people here own a bitone.1 without any issues.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

bikinpunk said:


> seriously, did you read this thread?
> 
> bitone.1 do it.


I had the bitone.1 with a W505 and Denon Z1(modded with Coax) and it was still problematic.

I would eject a CD from the Z1 and the digital ticking would start and W505 would start digital ticking at the Vehicle startup then would lock in. Some people had success with it. I just couldn't handle the computer interface any more.


----------



## yischrax

my bad I keep forgetting it is 2010 not 2009 thanks my bad man you are right I thought this was newer I didn't find it looking on here I googled it.
I didn't mean to dig up old posts I hate when people do that too I just had a dumb thought for a min there.


----------



## quality_sound

AVIDEDTR said:


> I had the bitone.1 with a W505 and Denon Z1(modded with Coax) and it was still problematic.
> 
> I would eject a CD from the Z1 and the digital ticking would start and W505 would start digital ticking at the Vehicle startup then would lock in. Some people had success with it. I just couldn't handle the computer interface any more.


It could be the 505. Mine killed a set of Dyn MD100s and CDT TW-19s with a high pitched whine on startup.


----------



## snaimpally

Wow! It sounds like the updates have the Bit One worse rather than fix any of the issues.


----------



## quality_sound

How so? My B1 worked great.


----------



## Buzzman

I have had my BitOne.1 in my car for exactly 1 year now, and not one mechanical problem.


----------



## Accordman

ive been in about 10 bitone cars now, all of them dont exibit the issue you had...after watching those vids though , wow was that horrible


----------



## benny

Buzzman said:


> I have had my BitOne.1 in my car for exactly 1 year now, and not one mechanical problem.


No mechanical problems at all? The wheels havent fallen off and the internal gears and valves are all still OK?


----------



## Buzzman

benny said:


> No mechanical problems at all? The wheels havent fallen off and the internal gears and valves are all still OK?


NADA, NOTHING! Just great sound.


----------



## deraeler

Just ran across this thread...just wanted to throw my .02 out there...I've been running a BitOne for 3 years now and have had no issues. Listening to your video it sounds awfully like the car whine is getting picked up in a ground loop somewhere - I would really revisit all your ground points, and make sure they're all clean, and short as possible. 

There are two types of noise filters you can buy - one for "whirr" and one for "whine"...obviously you have a whine, scosche makes a filter for this. I can't speak to the clicks....again probably something in the car electronics though. 

Wondered if you tried putting the BitOne in a different car audio system - I know that's a pain and potentially a lot of work, but the fact that you saw this on two new units points to more of an electrical wiring/grounding issue. Also - make sure your RCA cables are decent, shielded, and run away from your power cables as mush as possible...as well as things like wiper motors, fan motors, etc.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Se7en

This thread is 4 years old.. I should say "was".


----------



## theoldguy

lots of new people posting lately. We will be seeing a lot of old threads renewed Im sure. At least this one was using the search feature.


----------



## yogegoy

Se7en said:


> This thread is 4 years old.. I should say "was".


It's 5 years old to be exact.


----------



## michael33

Anyone solved the problem of noise when depressing the accelerator pedal? I got the similar problem of my bit One HD. 

I bought a Bit One HD in Italy last month. I tested it at home. When I turn on the Bit one HD with the Amp(Mcintosh AB class AMP MC431) . Although I did not play the music, I can hear little noise from the speaker( the noise exist no matter I play music or not) . Is it normal? This noise is little and I will not hear it by 1.5 feet.

Then, I tested it in my car (2006 BMW E60 M5). However, after I started the engine and turn on the Bit One HD with the AMP. I can hear heavy noise. When I depress the throttle, I can hear large volume of noise. ( depress much , more noise ). How can I solve this problem? Is it the Bit One HD problem? I read from other forums and saw the Bit One also has this problem in 2009. Did you solve this problem?

here is the video of my car's problem:
https://youtu.be/Qcrx9pvYPJs


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

Well I have a Bit Ten D ... the unit Audison says is much more solid yet after finally getting it to work I have horrible noise anytime the DRC is plugged in. Unplug the DRC and all seems well! The Text on the DRC is bad in one spot as well. I think it's shot. I just HOPE the issue is the DRC and not my bit ten D.


----------



## yogegoy

Have you tried the optical input, I haven't had any issue with that but as soon as I switch to analog (RCA), the mechanical noise reappears. So I settled with optical and problem solved, the digital clicks only happen when my iphone looses digital connection from my dock.


----------

